
Babysitting the Economy (Paul Krugman) - bitops
http://www.pkarchive.org/theory/baby.html
======
yvishyar
If you cannot convince your point rationally, you bring a analogy into picture
prove a point and then you conclude that since my point is proved in analogy
my original theory is also proved.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_analogy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_analogy)

someone has got to tell krugman about this.

